# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Meditation All Through The Night

## LucidDreamGod

I was intrested to see if I could fall asleep consciously because I seem to have trauble falling asleep, I mean can&#39;t I just stay still and not even try to fall asleep, possibley staying in the meditational state for hours and still get the benefits of normal sleep, I&#39;ve read of people who meditate all night long, I mean would normal sleep stages take place even though I was conscious?

----------


## Jess

You could try meditating all night long...I think that would take years of practice though.  People who have mastered Tibetan sleep yoga are said to be conscious throughout all the stages of sleep which is slightly different to just meditating for eight hours.  Again that probably takes years, if not lifetimes, of practice.  Actually, I don&#39;t think they dream at all, it&#39;s different to dream yoga, I&#39;m not sure.

You&#39;ve got nothing to lose and you don&#39;t know until you try, so try it&#33;

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well I guess I&#39;ll either make it or fall asleep, and falling asleep is what I have trouble with.

Well sleep meditaters could always try WILD anytime they want, and probably incounter sleep paralysis throughout the night.

EDIT: well after a night of this I can say it&#39;s not easy to master but I got to sleep in pretty good time, and it seems VILD would work if I were able to meditate on a pecific theme.

----------


## Naturally Lucid

Doing meditation/deep breathing etc. at night has been proven to be more restful than the twisting and turning that most people do during the night, worrying, having nightmares, etc. 
The ultimate yogic goal is to conquer sleep&#33;   :smiley:  
I tried a yogic (yoga) way to fall asleep one time. I had been doing deep breathing techniques during the week - very deep. It&#39;s a technique to &#39;by-pass&#39; the twisting and turning phase, dreaming/nightmare phase, and skip all the way to the deeper part of sleep that revives/heals/rests you from the day before, but when you do this, you can get even more relaxed than so called &#39;sleep&#39; (where people usually wake up more tired than they went to sleep) while still conscious&#33;   ::content:: 
I don&#39;t remember one dream that night. It was the most peaceful thing I&#39;ve ever experienced, mentally and physically, you just have to experience it for yourself. ...  ::angel::

----------


## PenguinLord13

Well, it can&#39;t hurt, so I would try it, as meditation is just as restful as sleeping if not more if you get deep, and I have read that meditating frequently can help fall asleep faster, and if you fall asleep great, that&#39;s exactly your goal. Basically you can lose, so might as well try it.

Hmm... I just realized this is a kind of long after post adn there&#39;s a good chance you&#39;ve either tried it, or decided not to allready. Oh well.

----------

